# Gore vs. Killington



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

ok, thanks. i had no idea gore was state run...

i think it depends on how often we will go. what is your opinion on jiminy?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

well, i thought jiminy because my friends have season passes there. i also will rely on my parents to get to the mountain. i think that gore will be the best bet, like you said. thanks!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Good luck. U will be fine with it. Hopefully your parents will swing the money for it.


thanks! muchly appreciated!


----------

